# Shapton glass stone storage



## Randy606 (Apr 3, 2010)

Just curious how those of you that use these how you store them. Just recently picked up he 1k and 4k and currently hey just get wiped down and then put back in the little cardboard container they came in.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

The Shapton stones I have came in an individual plastic storage box. Did yours not come that way? If not, you could try to get them from Shapton's site I guess. I say that because the plastic boxes have holes in them for venting which helps them dry off. If you cannot get the Shapton ones, I would suggest putting them in something that will absorb shock from a drop on the floor as they will break andf provide venting so you don't get mold formation and such.

Did you get the Shapton flattening device for the stones? I tried to get away with different flattening devices for the Shaptons (DMT plate, Sandpaper, etc) and nothing worked except the Shapton flattener. Pricey, but it also works on waterstones and I believe it would work on oilstones too.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I've had mine for about two years, got a whole set 1000, 4000, 8000 including the flattening stone and pond. Great system. What I do is wash and flatten the stones when I'm finished sharpening. Then I leave them out over night to dry and put them in their original boxes. The boxes hold up well if you don't get them wet.


----------



## Randy606 (Apr 3, 2010)

I use a dmt diamond stone for flattening and initial setting of the bevel. I was just curious if anyone had found a cheap plastic container that worked well. I'm planning on picking up the 8k soon.


----------

